
Pay-What-You-Want Webhosting from Germany - zeug
https://uberspace.de
======
solarkraft
I've known Uberspace for a while, but it's nice hearing about them again now
that I could use some web hosting.

What I'm curious about: What is it like from the inside? What is it like to
run such a business?

~~~
zeug
Sorry. I haven’t checked hn in a while.

They have an (German) Blog. Where they post some things about theme.

